# plugs keep fouling



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

My brute and mods are in sig, I keep fouling plugs after every ride, I don't understand, I went from a slip on to a full Muzzy and it seems like that's when it started doin it, I don't have a programmer but couldn't it really be running that rich just from switching exhaust,


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you checked your air filter or a blockage in your snorkel, other than that it might be a sensor, I have not had this problem before but I would start there.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Air filter is brand new, I have a catch can, I guess I just need to fork out the money for a programmer


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you sure its fowling with fuel? Could it be Oil? Is it using any or smoking blue at all? Maybe could it be a coolant leak from a blown head gasket? How's the oil looking? Level getting higher and kinda milky looking?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Oil is fine, still clean and clear, no blue smoke, them ends of the plugs are dark black, I put new plugs in today, rode ity for 15 min parked it back in shop, went back and started it up, wont hardly idle, it idle real low like its about to die, thhen idle high again, backfires like crazy, put my hand over intake snorkel, wont even hardly suck, I have no clue, I was told maybe injectors are dirty but why is it not seucking in air?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check the tps


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Also check the valves and compression. Do a leak-down test.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah I'm taking it in to have everything in, it just rolled over 100hours


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Check the tps


I agree 100% here. My 2008 had the exact same symptoms that you are describing and finally got to the point that it ran as if it were in limp mode when the tps finally went all the way out. You have to have a T-25 torx (if I remember correctly) to get it off but it has to be the tamper resistant type that has the hole drilled out in the center....this part runs right around $130 at the stealership, but if you have warranty then it is covered. I tried changing a ton of stuff on my brute with no luck at all, finally the tps was the last thing left and meangreen360 and I took a stab at it and she runs like a top again. It is definitely something that shouldnt be overlooked.


----------

